
Show HN: Mesmo – How to double your next business trip experience - alexisbalkkn
http://www.mesmo.me
======
DrScump
Will there be a web version, or only the app?

I'm not about to give an unvetted app complete access to my location data,
accounts identities, and _all_ of my photos and files.

~~~
alexisbalkkn
We might build a web version later this year. A lot of people use Mesmo when
they travel to find matches on their next trips, so Mesmo as a mobile app
makes a lot of sense. As to the app itself, we do not store any user info
(location, accounts, etc). This is simply used to improve your experience and
to find perfect matches around the world. The app is available on AppStore &
Google play.

------
VitoVan
Can't login on Android: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
[http://i.imgur.com/zNAMZ7c.png](http://i.imgur.com/zNAMZ7c.png)

~~~
alexisbalkkn
Sorry about this. We will fix it straight away. Please let me know which city
you are located in and mobile model & android version. (Send me an email if
you prefer. abalkin@mesmo.me) Thanks Alex

------
danhardman
Password: "6 digits minimum with at least one upper and lower case and one
numerical digit."

Can you please change this? A minimum length should be all that's required.

~~~
alexisbalkkn
We wanted an extra layer of security but get what you mean and we will add
this to the list of changes we plan to make.

------
wushupork
Love the idea. I usually hit LinkedIn and Facebook to check out who I know
around the area before I go there and try to message them.

~~~
alexisbalkkn
Thanks! Glad you like it :) This is actually what we wanted to build - one
single app where you can make new smarter business (and why not personal)
connections before travel and simultaneously improve your experience by
getting to know the place the "real way".

------
skanga
Bah! Can't go past create account page on Android.

~~~
alexisbalkkn
That's bizarre. The login should be working :( Would you be able to please
send me a screenshot and some more details of the problem you are getting and
we will try to solve it asap. If you are login in via Facebook it should be
straightforward. If you create a new "Mesmo Account" you should get an email
to confirm your account. My direct email is abalkin@mesmo.me. Thanks Alex

